# PetSmart training??



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has had recent experience with PetSmart training classes. Since Sisse has finally gotten all she needs shot wise we would like to start a training class of some sort. We are doing great with "sit, down, paw, up" but TERRIBLE with really important stuff like "stay, come, heel".......I think I am the one that needs the training!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We did it this past fall. We had a GREAT experience. Just the basic puppy training class.
Good luck!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i had a badddd experience at petsmart..







however, i think it depends on the location and instructor.. try going to the first class to get a feel for it; if you don't like it, they'll refund you.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I took Kirbie there.After the 3 time I asked for my money back.I learned that the trainer had given her notice(She needed to for sure) they told me I could transfer to their other trainer or get the money back.Im training myself with the help of a few books and its going great! I think it depends on the trainers and location also.All you can do is try it and for some reason it doesnt work out you can get your money back.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm taking Ruby Jean right now-this will be her fourth week. We love it and we have a great teacher. People are watching all the time-you should find out when a class is and go see if you think you will like it. They have two different teachers at our Petsmart. Its so good for Ruby to socialiize with the other puppies. She is in the puppy basic and I think I will do the next one up after this class. I hope yours works out for you!


----------

